# PCD Experience and Pictures



## dm335 (Jul 20, 2007)

Taking delivery of our Barbera Red E93 at the Performance Delivery Center was an experience my wife and I will never forget. Other posters have detailed the process so there is no need for me to repeat. Driving on the test track and taking X5's on the off road course were highlights, but there were no dull parts to the day. Instead of being just BMW owners, we are now BMW fans--which is exactly why BMW provides the PCD experience. There is no better way to take delivery of any new car.

The staff was phenomenal. We were treated like royalty. To top it off, Donnie (the M5 driver) gave us directions for a great drive to Asheville. Driving through Pisgah National Forest on Highway 276 on a sunny afternoon with the top down was fantastic. The roads are twisty but not scary. I have never had more fun driving a car.

Here are some pictures of the scenery.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you had a great time and enjoyed the day. Hwy 276 is one of my favorite roads in the area and has a lot of great places off of it to go hiking and view waterfalls (btw... nice pictures).

Thank you for being a BMW customer :thumbup:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes...those are the roads that Jonathan & I grew up on! They are awesome and only add an extra hour or so to your trip to Asheville, NC. Well worth it in a new BMW!

Take care,
donnie


----------

